# what kind



## kellie_marquez (Jun 11, 2007)

*what kind of pit is this?*

help i have a litter of puppies and i am NOT a breeder. i want to know a little more about the pups. i have had the mom for almost 2 yrs. please help.


----------



## kellie_marquez (Jun 11, 2007)

what kind of pit is she? i have pups but i am not a breeder. i need more info


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

first off there is no way tell what *kind* of pit bull she is. to me there is only one and thats the american pitbull terrier. now if your asking what *bloodline* there your dog is,there is no way of telling unless the parents of your dog has papers.


----------



## kellie_marquez (Jun 11, 2007)

i know that she is an american pit. i feel the same about all the TYPES. but alot of ppl tell me that she is a blue nose. i dont think so but when ppl call to buy the pups they ask me WHAT KIND ARE THEY?and i just dont know what to tell them anymore


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

well do they have papers?


----------



## kellie_marquez (Jun 11, 2007)

no they dont. we never registered the parents and when we bought the mom the guy we bought her from said we would get the papers in the mail in a week or two and we never got them. then he disappeared. so we dont know if she was ever registered or not.


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

so all and all they couldt not even be pure.so with out papers you cant be sure they are indead purebreds.:flush:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is called a cute pup! lol No seriously if your don't have a pedigree for your dog and you don't have anything on the male dog you will never know what bloodline you have. I do hope that you have your girl spayed so you do have any future litters.


----------



## kellie_marquez (Jun 11, 2007)

i know who the mother and fater both are. but ppl tell me that he is a blue nose and i have seen pics that look just like him and they call him blue nose. but i dont know what the diff is.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

blue nose isint a bloodline, not really sure if that was a question or not


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They look to have black noses to me lol. Blue nose is nothing more than a color of nose not a type of pit or a bloodline lol. Oh and yes those pups are definatly the cute kind. lol.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

diddo!:angel:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

kellie_marquez said:


> i know who the mother and fater both are. but ppl tell me that he is a blue nose and i have seen pics that look just like him and they call him blue nose. but i dont know what the diff is.


What I meant was a predigree on the parents. With out that you can not say what bloodline you have. I'm really not sure why people talk about the nose colour as if it is a type of pitbull. There is only the American Pitbull Terrier and many different bloodlines. Just tell people that they are pitbull pups and be honest and say you don't know the bloodline. If they want to learn more send them here. We will try to help them.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

blue is diluted black which is a gene carried by some of your pups reletives for sure.90% of puppys [pitbull] born nowadays of unverifiable linage have a blue dog somewhere in the resent family,its the most popular color or the "trendy"color nowadays..
just put a add in the paper for blue and white or brown and white pitbull puppys,have your dogs fixed and call it a day as a breeder..


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

I have to get in on this lol, ok first there is 3 bully breeds that people call pitbulls. two are not pitbulls but are tha pitbulls cousins. 1. is Staffordshire Bull Terrier, 2.American Staffordshire Terrier. The Staffordshire Bull Terrier, was the first to be used in dog fighting, bull-baiting and bear-baiting out of the PitBull family. Once these dogs came to America they bred the StaffordShire Bull, with other dogs, till they bred a dog of more power and smartness. After years past, doing more breeding the AMSTAFF, began to look different began to look like the STAFF but was more powerful and bigger. Now I know you all are like WHY is this guy telling us history??? Well Im telling the dude with the puppy, that pitbulls are a mixed purebed, so with out papers you will never know the true bloodline. But alot of PitBull, AMSAFF, and STAFF breeders come up with there own Bloodline, Like me!!! But them are some cute pups, and put the pic of the mom on her, and for Blue Nose its not a bloodline its a type. One person started to say it, and people thought he knew what he was talking about so others started saying it. But you never know maybe someone made a bloodline and called it Blue Nose. LOL On the second Pic that puppy is going to be low to the ground, like an STAFF, so was the mom a STAFF or you dont have any of that infomation???


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Trust me If you want history do a search on here, its been covered QUITE EXTENSIVELY!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MijakaX said:


> I have to get in on this lol, ok first there is 3 bully breeds that people call pitbulls. two are not pitbulls but are tha pitbulls cousins. 1. is Staffordshire Bull Terrier, 2.American Staffordshire Terrier. The Staffordshire Bull Terrier, was the first to be used in dog fighting, bull-baiting and bear-baiting out of the PitBull family. Once these dogs came to America they bred the StaffordShire Bull, with other dogs, till they bred a dog of more power and smartness. After years past, doing more breeding the AMSTAFF, began to look different began to look like the STAFF but was more powerful and bigger. Now I know you all are like WHY is this guy telling us history??? Well Im telling the dude with the puppy, that pitbulls are a mixed purebed, so with out papers you will never know the true bloodline. But alot of PitBull, AMSAFF, and STAFF breeders come up with there own Bloodline, Like me!!! But them are some cute pups, and put the pic of the mom on her, and for Blue Nose its not a bloodline its a type. One person started to say it, and people thought he knew what he was talking about so others started saying it. But you never know maybe someone made a bloodline and called it Blue Nose. LOL On the second Pic that puppy is going to be low to the ground, like an STAFF, so was the mom a STAFF or you dont have any of that infomation???


holy crap!!!no dude,you need to hit the books..Blue is a color not a type,the american pitbull terrier is a breed,and a pure breed for almost 200 plus years.amstaffs are bred from pure apbt blood and bred for confrimation,you had apbts before you had amstaffs.as for blood lines,people just dont make blood lines just like that,it takes years and alot of knowledge and anyone founding a apbt bloodline stricktly for color isnt breeding real apbts,they are a peformance breed....


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

MijakaX said:


> I have to get in on this lol, ok first there is 3 bully breeds that people call pitbulls. two are not pitbulls but are tha pitbulls cousins. 1. is Staffordshire Bull Terrier, 2.American Staffordshire Terrier. The Staffordshire Bull Terrier, was the first to be used in dog fighting, bull-baiting and bear-baiting out of the PitBull family. Once these dogs came to America they bred the StaffordShire Bull, with other dogs, till they bred a dog of more power and smartness. After years past, doing more breeding the AMSTAFF, began to look different began to look like the STAFF but was more powerful and bigger. Now I know you all are like WHY is this guy telling us history??? Well Im telling the dude with the puppy, that pitbulls are a mixed purebed, so with out papers you will never know the true bloodline. But alot of PitBull, AMSAFF, and STAFF breeders come up with there own Bloodline, Like me!!! But them are some cute pups, and put the pic of the mom on her, and for Blue Nose its not a bloodline its a type. One person started to say it, and people thought he knew what he was talking about so others started saying it. But you never know maybe someone made a bloodline and called it Blue Nose. LOL On the second Pic that puppy is going to be low to the ground, like an STAFF, so was the mom a STAFF or you dont have any of that infomation???


Wow! Glad to hear you're "making" your own bloodline. :hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds like we need to reopen the history books on American Pitbull Terriers it is time for a refresher course.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IM glad to see others on here now where I dont have to keep repeating myself. It was getting old!!!!!


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

cane76 said:


> holy crap!!!no dude,you need to hit the books..Blue is a color not a type,the american pitbull terrier is a breed,and a pure breed for almost 200 plus years.amstaffs are bred from pure apbt blood and bred for confrimation,you had apbts before you had amstaffs.as for blood lines,people just dont make blood lines just like that,it takes years and alot of knowledge and anyone founding a apbt bloodline stricktly for color isnt breeding real apbts,they are a peformance breed....


Im got this book right in front of me, TWO books and they say... ok it says that the Staffordshire Bull Terrier been around for 200years, a Bulldog Crossed with a terrier "bull-terrier". NOW it goes on to say that the STAFF were used for English Bull-baiting, in the early 1800's it was outlawed in then dog fighting came about. Then it says that the breed came to the USA, and goes on and on about the breeds and being well documented in USA. Oh wait... Let me go back it says that in 1935 U.K Kennel reconginzed this breed as the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and then it keeps on going saying that the AKC, called this breed American Staffordshire Terrier when it reached the USA. That was in my STAFF/AMSTAFF history books, now in my APBT, it saids that the Pitbull was out before, BUT in my other book it saids the APBT breed from the AMSTAFF, the APBT reached the UKC, and the ADBA before the Amstaff. In the APBT history book I got, it also saids that "Pit Bull" was just a name to Idenify the STAFF, cuz they were Bulldogs that fights in pits. So I do read, these history books. But thanks for the info.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MijakaX said:


> Im got this book right in front of me, TWO books and they say... ok it says that the Staffordshire Bull Terrier been around for 200years, a Bulldog Crossed with a terrier "bull-terrier". NOW it goes on to say that the STAFF were used for English Bull-baiting, in the early 1800's it was outlawed in then dog fighting came about. Then it says that the breed came to the USA, and goes on and on about the breeds and being well documented in USA. Oh wait... Let me go back it says that in 1935 U.K Kennel reconginzed this breed as the Staffordshire Bull Terrier, and then it keeps on going saying that the AKC, called this breed American Staffordshire Terrier when it reached the USA. That was in my STAFF/AMSTAFF history books, now in my APBT, it saids that the Pitbull was out before, BUT in my other book it saids the APBT breed from the AMSTAFF, the APBT reached the UKC, and the ADBA before the Amstaff. In the APBT history book I got, it also saids that "Pit Bull" was just a name to Idenify the STAFF, cuz they were Bulldogs that fights in pits. So I do read, these history books. But thanks for the info.


I think it was 1896 that the ukc was founded,specifcaly to regonize the apbt breed,it wasnt in till 30 years later that the amstaff even came to be,bred from ukc/adba apbts,i believe that the akc opened its stud book to the apbt in the 1970s,and then it was closed for good.But even before the ukc recognized the breed as "apbt" individuals such as lightner and colby had the dogs and i for one am not convinced that the english bullterrier we know today is the same dog as the early american imports from ireland,i mean these old family dogs from ireland had already began to show the resecive traits of red/red nose dogs but ive yet to see a red nosed staffy..Although they may exist,ive never seen one...


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Cane76 can you tell me where you got your info from, for I can read it... Ok and a book I just went out and bought, it saids that, "When owners wanted to show their APBTs in AKC competition, the breed's association with fighting prevented it from gaining AKC recognition. However, by identifying the breed as a Staffordshire Terrier, it became eligible for AKC registration in 1936. The name changed to American Staffordshire Terreir in 1972 to differentiate from the Staffordshire Bull Terrier of England. Orginally descended from British Bulldogs and English Terriers, the APBT and the AMSTAFF have been bred independently for more than 60years."

So are you reading from the "net" or a history book, but I am reading from books. I really dont ready history off the net LOL. But about the Staff red/rednose I never saw, but the Amstaff I have saw. But dont think I am not trying to chanllege you at anything like that, Im just trying to learn.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MijakaX said:


> Cane76 can you tell me where you got your info from, for I can read it... Ok and a book I just went out and bought, it saids that, "When owners wanted to show their APBTs in AKC competition, the breed's association with fighting prevented it from gaining AKC recognition. However, by identifying the breed as a Staffordshire Terrier, it became eligible for AKC registration in 1936. The name changed to American Staffordshire Terreir in 1972 to differentiate from the Staffordshire Bull Terrier of England. Orginally descended from British Bulldogs and English Terriers, the APBT and the AMSTAFF have been bred independently for more than 60years."
> 
> So are you reading from the "net" or a history book, but I am reading from books. I really dont ready history off the net LOL. But about the Staff red/rednose I never saw, but the Amstaff I have saw. But dont think I am not trying to chanllege you at anything like that, Im just trying to learn.


every thing you said above is correct in your last post...all the knowledge i have in my head comes from books,the internet and other folks ive learned from,theres probably more acurate info at this time on the internet than any other place if you go to relable sources...Plus ive got at least 10 books specificaly on fighting dogs and guarding breeds,the apbt is just one of my interests..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cute puppies. I love spots. 

Lots of people seem to think that color makes them a different "type". There are different types of colors though. There is only one type of pit bull(unless you count amstaffs, but then they shouldn't ask what type if you said pit bull) though, and the nose color is not important.

If some one asks what type. Say "Do you mean what color are they? The colors are black and white, blue, chocolate and white, etc(depending on the colors of puppies) "

I think most people are asking what color they are and just saying it wrong in dog language. I think that is the same thing as when they ask if the dog is fullbred instead of purebred. They just don't know the termanology(sp).


----------

